# High idle issue



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

I took my cc 4motion in today because of the high idle issue. The tech called me after the car had been there all day to let me know they were keeping it overnight for more observation while they tried to figure out the cause of this issue. Now, I'm curious to see what they come up with. I told them about the stuff i've read here about the low voltage issues but they kind of rolled their eyes at me. I wonder what they'll do if they can't fix it... send me on my way?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Are you talking about high RPM's at about 950rpms when the A/C is on?

If so.....I talked to a manager at my VW Dealer and he said it was due to the compressor switching on. I just knodded my head......opcorn: and then said to my self.....Bullsheeet. :sly:


So...I will also be bringing my car in and will be talking to some of the technicians myself.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*High Idle Problem is a No-Brainer*

There has been enough conversation on this site about this subject that it should be a no-brainer for the VW service departments.

I also had the high idle problem. Mine was not a bad positive battery cable which is usually the problem.

Instead, it was a loose connection at the battery. Basically the same cause, low voltage.

Don't put up with any crap from the stupid techs. Tell them what the friggin problem is and stick to your guns. The fix takes all day if the cable has to be replaced and only about an hour if the cable needs to be tightened.

Go pound on the Service Manager's desk.


----------



## B64MO (Jun 2, 2006)

This thread may be of interest to you. Same issue on the earlier Passat 3.6...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4960461-2006-4Motion-High-idle


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

the tech called me back today after lunch and said the car is reacting that way because of the extra load on engine due to the texas heat. the fans work harder, blah blah blah... it is operating as designed. 

i'll try another dealership and see what they can figure out.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats what they effen told me! Due to the 101 degree weather in chicago its working harder so the compressor is pumping the rpms up to 950...F that!


----------



## Th3Heretic (Sep 18, 2013)

*Madness...*

First sorry to bump an ancient thread.

So I recently ran into this issue here in Florida (CC VR6 Sport). Typical idle at 600rpm, now idles around 950rpm after the engine is hot.

After 3 MONTHS back and fourth with the stealership, they have replaced the throttle body, fuel pump, air filter, two O2 sensors and a "control unit"... Its still idling improperly. Finally I setup a case with VW of America, dropped my car off at the dealership only for them to tell me its the engine running too hot and that it is running a higher RPM to get the water pump moving fluid more quickly.

I feel that this is all a sham, its counter intuitive to make an engine work harder to cool itself, its just going to generate more heat. Additionally, why would they perform all the repairs if it was expected functionality? (sounds like a scam against VW) :banghead: :banghead:

A district manager for VW of America is going to call me tomorrow to talk about my car, I hope they have good news.

Does anyone have any ideas where I should go from here? The dealership is pretty much writing me off at this point.

Edit:

Also they checked if it was low voltage, which unfortunatly (according to them) it is not.


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

I have the same problem with my car 2010 v6 4 motion 
The dealership didn't do anything for me 
But now I'm out of warranty so if u find a fix key me know


----------



## Th3Heretic (Sep 18, 2013)

volks76 said:


> I have the same problem with my car 2010 v6 4 motion
> The dealership didn't do anything for me
> But now I'm out of warranty so if u find a fix key me know


So after buying a vagcom and reading the temperature directly from the ECU, I have determined that temperature probably has nothing to do with the idle. 

For example my engine was at 183f at a stop light and the engine started to idle at 910RPM. 

Later on I pulled to the side of the road, revved it till the engine hit 200f, it idled all the way to 184f and never once revved higher to cool the engine.

I did notice however that my voltage was 13v at high idle and 13.26v at proper idle, so I am going to ask VW of America if this is the proper running voltage. I feel it is a bit too low. Ill let you know what I find


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

This is clearly and issue with our 3.6s I am having the SAME EXACT ISSUE! I bought the car CPO (2009 VR6 Sport), when i noticed the high rev I immediately thought throttle body. It was also, or better yet still experiencing what feels like a minor misfire... a little shaky while at idle. Both of these issues happened with and without AC on, and during low winter temps and high summer temps. Took it to the dealer and they replaced the battery cable, they said "it was loose" and that's why it felt like a misfire, and they called the tech-line about the high revs and were told "it's normal behavior". I figured that kind of made sense, but the car still does everything I took it in for. Sooo i will be taking it in again. I have 10k of CPO warranty left.


----------



## Th3Heretic (Sep 18, 2013)

The only thing I have been able to nail down is that it happens when you change gears.

It seems this issue has VWoA and my local dealership scratching their heads. VWoA refuses to confirm or deny the issue, instead insisting I trust the answer of my local dealership. Of course this means the dealership scammed my warranty to perform several thousand dollars worth of repairs for an issue that didn't exist.

As a last resort I have filed a BBB complaint against VWoA and that is pending, I am also trying to get my case elevated with VWoA as my regional manager simply isn't doing anything. :banghead:

The only reason I care about the whole thing is because its putting more power to the wheels while im trying to brake, additionally EVERY SINGLE PERSON I have in the car makes a comment on it, whats the point in having this expensive vehicle if people compare it to a Honda Accord???


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd be insulted by the Accord comparison so I feel your pain. I have not gotten the chance to take mine in again for some warranty stuff but I plan on it within the next couple of weeks and I will definitely bring this up again. I'm curious as to what they will say.


----------



## Th3Heretic (Sep 18, 2013)

So after another trip to the dealership, they have once again transitioned their story to the car is not generating enough power and that this is expected behavior. Of course they cannot explain to me why the voltage goes from 13.6 to 12.8 (heat = resistance) but they claim everything is OK. 

I am going to buy a multimeter and trace the current from battery -> fuse box -> alternator. I bet the alternator is under rated, just like the Passat B6.

How VW cannot resolve this issue for 3 years, before the CC was released... is beyond me


----------



## stephy (Jun 19, 2004)

thats crazy man, sucks you've been having so many issues


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Th3Heretic said:


> So after another trip to the dealership, they have once again transitioned their story to the car is not generating enough power and that this is expected behavior. Of course they cannot explain to me why the voltage goes from 13.6 to 12.8 (heat = resistance) but they claim everything is OK.
> 
> I am going to buy a multimeter and trace the current from battery -> fuse box -> alternator. I bet the alternator is under rated, just like the Passat B6.
> 
> How VW cannot resolve this issue for 3 years, before the CC was released... is beyond me


Assuming you did not read this entire thread, I will post part of my previous thread.

"I also had the high idle problem. Mine was not a bad positive battery cable which is usually the problem."

Now, back to regular programming.

It is a lengthy and difficult job running a new cable from the battery to the trunk.

Mind you, I am only speaking of a VR6 where the battery is located in the trunk. If those of you with the 2.0 are having this problem, all I can say is, who knows??


----------



## caothangmechanical (Aug 13, 2021)

hi there
itis high idle just because air is more by volume as massive air leaks ecm in turn calculating the duty cycles of fuel injectors making high rpm solution find the vacuum leaks ie PCV FAULTY OR PLUGGED THE PVC AIR HOSE TO THE INTAKE PLENUM IT SHOULD STOP HIGHIDLE AND RANDOM MISFIRE P0300 GOOD LUCK OR GET LOST WITH THE GERMAN TECHNOLOGY


----------

